# General > Upcoming Events >  Chch Brews end of July

## Dougie

Come one, come all..meet the infamous Dougie and share a laugh over a brew.

I'm coming back down to Christchurch again this July. I'm keen for a slightly better turn out than the last time! Although I did enjoy my date with a fellow non-insane dog-lover.  :Wink:  I'll be around during the week nights, shooting rabbits by day and hopefully knocking over something bigger on my weekend in the bush.

Let me know if you are interested and we'll see if we can actually get together a party bigger than the Army's definition.

----------


## Dougie

26JUN-01JUL

----------

